# First 2 days as Lyft Driver - very dissappointed so far - so many questions - no one to call?



## LyftMeUpScotty (Nov 2, 2016)

Deleted by OP.


----------



## JR. Driver (Aug 18, 2016)

LyftMeUpScotty said:


> I am a new Lyft driver and have driven 2 nights so far. But I have so many questions. Is there no phone number for driver support at Lyft? All I see is a contact form on their website and a "Critical response" phone number. My mentor won't call me back. What gives? This has not been easy.
> 
> For example, when I accept a ride, the Lyft app immediately switches to Google Navigation. I've tried using Waze and it does the same thing. Now I cannot see the address I am going to - only turn left in 1000 feet, etc. I've been switching back and forth between the Lyft app and the Navigation app while driving so I can get my bearings. But this seems dangerous since I am taking my eyes off the road. I've tried shutting off the "auto switch to navigation" in the Lyft settings, but then when I switch manually to the navigation, it does not automatically switch back to the Lyft app when I am nearing the pin. So I have to manually switch back to the Lyft app while driving, creating the same situation. How do you all deal with this?
> 
> ...


This is to long no one is going to read your concern make it short and simple. LOOKS SCARY!!!!


----------



## LyftMeUpScotty (Nov 2, 2016)

JR. Driver - Yea, I know, I just kept typing out of frustration. Let me try to sum it up:
1) There's no phone number for Lyft driver support, correct?
2) Cancellations are not straight forward, is there a better way?
3) What is best way to use App/Navigation while driving?
3) Lyft Line in combo with Navigation doesn't work right for me. Is this common, have any advice?


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Don't give them more than 3 extra minutes. I can't comment on the nav issues waze works pretty good with lyft in my experience. The lyft cancellations are a problem for everybody, not just you.

Find out if you have a manager in your area and find out how to get a hold of him/her. That may help. Sometimes Lyft will hire people who are managers.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Imagine how many employees Lyft would have to pay to answer so many long questions! That's what forums and FAQs are for.

Have you been to help.lyft.com?

Anyway, here goes:



LyftMeUpScotty said:


> I am a new Lyft driver and have driven 2 nights so far.


Your mentor should call you back, but they're probably busy with another mentee or even perhaps driving.



LyftMeUpScotty said:


> For example, when I accept a ride, the Lyft app immediately switches to Google Navigation.... How do you all deal with this?


Try toggling on the "Driver Shortcut" in your settings menu.



LyftMeUpScotty said:


> Also, my very first pickup was a disaster.


Call before the 5 minutes is up. That way they know you've contacted him. If he goes back inside, cancel when time is up. Turn off app for a few minutes so you don't get his ping again.



LyftMeUpScotty said:


> So I leave there, get another ping, 18 minutes away. ...but should I decline rides that are more than say, 12 minutes away?


You can, but if you do it too much, you won't get bonuses (if you qualify) like Power Driver Bonus, incentives, guarantees as applicable. It happens. Usually not that bad. Take one bad ride, and it will likely put you in a place where you can start really making some money.



LyftMeUpScotty said:


> After that, the night went OK, I guess, except for the 2 drunks who were drinking in my car while I was driving... Any advice?


Be more observant before you tap "Pick Up Rider". "Chug it or chuck it!" Your fault for letting them in. Sorry. At that point, not much you can do. If they are both in the backseat, and you get pulled over, you may get a ticket, or else you may be able to explain that it's not yours. Each state varies. ALWAYS have a trade dress in your window while you have pax. Saved me many an explanation at DUI checkpoints.



LyftMeUpScotty said:


> Also, Lyft Line...


LyftLine is paid out as if you took rider #1 for one long ride. Riders pay approximately half, each. If you only get one line rider, you get paid more than Lyft. If you get two or more riders, Lyft gets more than you do.



LyftMeUpScotty said:


> Since that last Lyft Line nightmare, I decided not to accept any more "Lyft Line" requests. Now my acceptance rating is at 67%. So Lyft will probably let me go. But what am I supposed to do when every time I do the Lyft Line, the app & navigation screw up? And there's no one at Lyft you can call to talk about these issues?


Again, you shouldn't be deactivated, but cherish those cancelled pings. They help your acceptance rate! Learn how to use LyftLine, and take as many as possible. I'm not being snarky, but do enough to get your rating up.



LyftMeUpScotty said:


> Sorry for the rant, I'm just really disappointed with the Lyft driver experience so far. Peace to all of you who have been dealing with this for a long time.


We're here for ya, man!


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

LyftMeUpScotty said:


> JR. Driver - Yea, I know, I just kept typing out of frustration. Let me try to sum it up:
> 1) There's no phone number for Lyft driver support, correct?


There is no way to talk to anyone. Most have to figure it out through trial and error.



> 2) Cancellations are not straight forward, is there a better way?


You call after 3 minutes to make sure where they are, and you cancel after 5. One thing about Lyft is that most of the time you can see the destination. If it is a shorty then I cancel, if they are going far, then I give them a little more time.



> 3) What is best way to use App/Navigation while driving?


I don't see what the issue is here. You have google maps, just use it.



> 4) Lyft Line in combo with Navigation doesn't work right for me. Is this common, have any advice?


Don't know what your issue was. If passenger #1 was still showing it should have given you a 2 minute count down and then said to cancel for no-show. You just cancel and then it will change then to the next passenger.

Also you do not want to accept ride that are too far away. Try to keep it at least within 10 minutes.


----------



## JR. Driver (Aug 18, 2016)

LyftMeUpScotty said:


> JR. Driver - Yea, I know, I just kept typing out of frustration. Let me try to sum it up:
> 1) There's no phone number for Lyft driver support, correct?
> 2) Cancellations are not straight forward, is there a better way?
> 3) What is best way to use App/Navigation while driving?
> 3) Lyft Line in combo with Navigation doesn't work right for me. Is this common, have any advice?


I have only done like less than 50 rides with LYFT when I do have a concern I send them a message thru help section and I get a prompt response emails, phone calls, Voicemails, text from a live person so my experience in LYFT contact its been good at this point.

Cancellations once those 5 mins are up you cancel you get paid that's it I usually drive away at 30 sec.

Nav I never had a problem I you waze and been using it for the past 4 years never a problem.

I don't drive LYFT much so I can not comment on the Line I have done but nothing different than uberpool.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I think you should stop driving, you aren't comfortable enough using smartphones to do this right.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

In the settings on your app you can change from Google Maps to Waze. There is also a toggle for Auto Navigation. If you disable this it will not switch to Navigation right away. If you are using an android I recommend turning on the driver shortcut.


----------



## Nate b (Jul 19, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> I think you should stop driving, you aren't comfortable enough using smartphones to do this right.


Hahaha i agree.. my first night of Lyft was a breeze.. essentially no issues whatsoever.. i can't even imagine what was going on in this guys head after reading that post


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

LyftMeUpScotty said:


> My mentor won't call me back


I know I am not in your market but if you need help with anything let me know... I'm Dan the Lyft man , I know the tricks of the trade, don't trust these cynics.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

It isn't about being cynical. If you cannot remember an address that was on your screen 3 minutes before then you probably don't belong driving people around. If you can't interact with a smartphone while driving without being in constant fear of your life that you probably don't belong doing this job.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> It isn't about being cynical. If you cannot remember an address that was on your screen 3 minutes before then you probably don't belong driving people around. If you can't interact with a smartphone while driving without being in constant fear of your life that you probably don't belong doing this job.


I can't remember the address moments after I hit navigate. I see so many different addresses everyday it all blurs together.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Omg!!! Stresssssss!
1. As soon as you see the pax approaching the car, make sure its the right pax? click pick up. If they daddle, then you will end trip and get paid.
2. After they get out, always look in the back seat to see if they left anything. 5 times out of 100, something is left.
3. Long trips, long distance 
Accept, then call to cancel after 2 minutes.
4. Cancelations happen, so deal with it.
5. After 5 minutes, call pax, its up too you, sometimes its hard to wait, but usually they have a good reason, but leaving after 5 minutes is kinda rude. If they don't pick up then, wait a little then go.
6. Line...is point a too point b.... Lately pax swindle a longer ride. A few blocks longer no big deal, but multiple stops forget it. Line is also on auto request, so it will just add a ride, after your taking your first passanger, there is no choice. Eithor new line, where your gps changes to new pick up, or a ride in Q... After your line ride is done. 
7. Crowded street corners, miss location,
Call them, only pull over where its safe. No double parking on busy streets. Not worth it.
8. Your rating will. Go up with more rides.
Avoid 7-11 really late, crazy town!! Avoid in and out, its too crowded, McDonald's or burger king. Drunk pax are crass, just agree with them, and keep them happy, unless their causing issues. Avoid Hollywood hills, its all cercate partys, and too far, up there. I just ignore them, besides those roads are awful, n poor gps
Anyway good luck! Try ucla n usc too get practice...


----------



## Nate b (Jul 19, 2016)

I call people as soon as i arrive. Too many times I was sitting there waiting with no one showing up, only to find out the pax was in a different location from their pin. I'm not wasting any more of my time. Call as soon as i arrive every time


----------



## ÜberWitch (Oct 18, 2016)

I don't believe you have trouble using smart phones as someone suggested here. I think it's a combination of you being new a long with snafus that go along with Lyft. 

1. Don't wait more than 5 min, cancel

2. Click on arrival button like 2/3 min b4 arrival to avoid jerks and their last minute cancels. 

3. IDK what happened with Lyft line

4. If pax is drinking tell them no 

5. Keep going, do the best u can, you'll get the hang of it. 

6. Drive for Über if it's more popular in your region. It is in mine, I drive both but because über is more popular I get closer pings than with Lyft.


----------



## LyftMeUpScotty (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks for all your replies - you've given me many helpful tips that have really helped me out! Especially using the "Driver shortcut" on my Android. Much easier now.

I've now driven 5 nights and 1 day. Things have gone more smoothly, but here's things I've noticed:

1. After drop offs, if I park and wait I usually don't get a ping quickly. If I drive around, I get a ping faster.
2. I usually get only 1 or 2 Primetime per night, even though I spend most of my down time in the pink shaded areas.
3. Most nights, I get one early good long PT fare, and the rest of the night is crap. Starting to think the algorithm is set that way on purpose.
4. Lyft Line still a problem. Once Lyft goes to navigation, it does not switch back to show 2nd PAX. Maybe it's my cheap Samsung phone, I dunno. Navigation directs me to PAX #1's destination. Happened last night again. Luckily, I hit Lyft driver shortcut and saw PAX #2 request and Nav auto updated after 2nd pickup.
5. Too much wait time between pings. This is L.A. Makes no sense! I've been in downtown, Hollywood, Santa Monica, etc. So I think either there are too many Lyft drivers, not enough customers, or both. I think what ÜberWitch said that Uber is more popular in my region may be right.

For fun, sometimes I log out of driver mode and switch to rider mode to see all the cars around. There's so many. It seems there's more of us on the road than actual people driving their own cars, especially in the valley.

One additional note - when the app shows the address, it shows something like "123 Main Street." It doesn't show the town. So that makes things difficult. I used to drive a taxi, so if I'm in Hollywood and my dispatcher said "go to 123 Main Street in Santa Monica," I can get my bearings, take my known shortcuts, avoid traffic and get there quick. But if I'm just told "go to 123 Main Street", like the app and nav does, I like to zoom out to see the town I'm going to.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

You have to keep hitting the nav button on the top right of the screen to set it for the next address after you confirm a drop off doing Lyft Line...

The address shows, but the city in on the map. Look at it and confirm both with the rider before you roll.

LA market is saturated, so it's going to take you figuring out where you can get rides where no one else already is on the map.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> I think you should stop driving, you aren't comfortable enough using smartphones to do this right.


His phone should be IN his field of vision and accessible with at least one finger of same hand on the wheel


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lyft Line technically doesnt work with navi at all

They actually want you to follow the line plotted in the Lyft app (great for geometric cities where everything is parallel and perpendicular.... Horrible elsewhere)

How do you read the street names though?At all much less while driving multiple mutual strangers? - you might ask?

You cant. It resists ALL atrempts and reduces them to unreadable in ALL cases except while being pinchzoomed (and solely DURING pinch actions that are both ongoing and keeping multiple fingers on screen at all times)

BUT ..... Waze is even worse for pool/line purposes

Thats just how it goes


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

You meant to say WIDE OPEN

Ping volume is great, just sad that its only ever profitable at night or in high surge at those rates

With PDB, its just barely okayish...without PDB, base rate is entirely pointless, I wonder what people think they're doing giving out rides thru traffic for $2.62



OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> You have to keep hitting the nav button on the top right of the screen to set it for the next address after you confirm a drop off doing Lyft Line...
> 
> The address shows, but the city in on the map. Look at it and confirm both with the rider before you roll.
> 
> LA market is saturated, so it's going to take you figuring out where you can get rides where no one else already is on the map.


----------



## Nate b (Jul 19, 2016)

Adieu said:


> You meant to say WIDE OPEN
> 
> Ping volume is great, just sad that its only ever profitable at night or in high surge at those rates
> 
> With PDB, its just barely okayish...without PDB, base rate is entirely pointless, I wonder what people think they're doing giving out rides thru traffic for $2.62


You aren't giving anyone a ride for $2.62.. that's just the way its written up in your earnings.. you get paid per minute and per mile regardless of what the riders pay. This is the contract you signed to drive. When will people understand this?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

MUTE your navjgation app....NOT your phone

You'll hear the Lyft app doing this buzzbeep thing and a voice telling you things have changed and that theres a new person to pick up


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

My pay statement begs to differ

Minimum fare...it IS smallfor LA, and quickly overruns into something bigger - but minutes and miles TO pickup aint paid

Just drove 10mins 7mi to pick up a select fare ~28mins 25miles - paid $53... Too much driving yes, but still half tolerable

Now for a fare thats 30-50% likely to be a Lyft minfare, driving any more than spitting distance is sheer folly



Nate b said:


> You aren't giving anyone a ride for $2.62.. that's just the way its written up in your earnings.. you get paid per minute and per mile regardless of what the riders pay. This is the contract you signed to drive. When will people understand this?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Lyft Line technically doesnt work with navi at all
> 
> They actually want you to follow the line plotted in the Lyft app (great for geometric cities where everything is parallel and perpendicular.... Horrible


False. When Line came to Boston I attended their information session and they clearly said use Waze or Google Maps and ignore the pink line in the Lyft map. One of the engineers was there as well and I discussed it with him and he reiterated that their app isn't designed for navigation.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Waze doesn't update fast enough

Also since you still need to press buttons inapp to notify and pickup, there's very little advantage if any to using a navigation app...I typically only go into those if the line goes on a freeway

Thought the lag of recalculating was a phone issue on my budget $99 walmart phone, but nope...same nonsense on a hiend Galaxy Note phone


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Waze doesn't update fast enough
> 
> Thought it was a phone issue on my budget $99 walmart phone, but nope...same nonsense on a hiend Galaxy Note phone


Waze has definitely become a bigger PITA over time. I still use it just because I can enter a closed road and it is easier to view the miles vs minutes in alternate routes. Google adapts that and I'll delete Waze immediately.


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

LyftMeUpScotty said:


> JR. Driver - Yea, I know, I just kept typing out of frustration. Let me try to sum it up:
> 1) There's no phone number for Lyft driver support, correct?
> 2) Cancellations are not straight forward, is there a better way?
> 3) What is best way to use App/Navigation while driving?
> 3) Lyft Line in combo with Navigation doesn't work right for me. Is this common, have any advice?


Hope you've picked up some tricks in the last couple of weeks. I had a lot of these questions initially, but a little trial and error settled most of them.

1) Correct. The best ways to ask a question are to tweet @askLyft or send an email to [email protected]. Do not expect a quick response. Alternatively, go to a Lyft hub if there is one in your city.

2) Forget about cancelling trips unless they are so horribly out of the way that a reasonable passenger would rather request again than wait for you to pick them up. You don't really get to pick and choose the rides you give. You take what you get. If this is a problem for you, then this is the wrong job for you.

3) Put the sound on and obey the voice commands. Glance at your phone from time to time, but otherwise keep your eyes up. Passengers don't like it when you're looking more at your phone than at the road, and it is dangerous to do so.

4) This doesn't make sense to me, hopefully you've figured it out by now.

Golden rule: Treat passengers the way you would want to be treated. 99.99% of them will be fine.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Woooow... what a padawan

MUTE your navigator app


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

First experiences during first few weeks are definitely disheartening. I appreciate this forum so much for so much for bouncing things off of.

I read most of your post but wanted to comment on the one paragraph about the 18-minute away ride. I had a very similar experience. What I learned to do is call the 18-minute away PAX and explain I must be the only Lyft driver in their vicinity and ask if they are willing to wait. Tell them your ETA based on the navigation and tell them you just want to guarantee they will be there so no one's time is wasted. If they can't wait, they can cancel. Saves you and them.


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

cin90 said:


> ... on the one paragraph about the 18-minute away ride. I had a very similar experience. What I learned to do is call the 18-minute away PAX and explain I must be the only Lyft driver in their vicinity and ask if they are willing to wait. Tell them your ETA based on the navigation and tell them you just want to guarantee they will be there so no one's time is wasted. If they can't wait, they can cancel. Saves you and them.


Good advice.


----------



## BrickCityGrl (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm glad I came across this post, I'm a new Lyft driver myself and you guys are very helpful


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

LyftMeUpScotty said:


> I am a new Lyft driver and have driven 2 nights so far. But I have so many questions. Is there no phone number for driver support at Lyft? All I see is a contact form on their website and a "Critical response" phone number. My mentor won't call me back. What gives? This has not been easy.
> 
> For example, when I accept a ride, the Lyft app immediately switches to Google Navigation. I've tried using Waze and it does the same thing. Now I cannot see the address I am going to - only turn left in 1000 feet, etc. I've been switching back and forth between the Lyft app and the Navigation app while driving so I can get my bearings. But this seems dangerous since I am taking my eyes off the road. I've tried shutting off the "auto switch to navigation" in the Lyft settings, but then when I switch manually to the navigation, it does not automatically switch back to the Lyft app when I am nearing the pin. So I have to manually switch back to the Lyft app while driving, creating the same situation. How do you all deal with this?
> 
> ...


Special award to anyone who actually reads that full text in its entirety.


----------



## Mark Schwartz (Feb 1, 2018)

JR. Driver said:


> This is to long no one is going to read your concern make it short and simple. LOOKS SCARY!!!!


I'm also a new driver and my first day didn't go well. I ended up on my first two rides getting directions from the passengers. Luckily they were understanding of my first day.

None of the tutorials mention switching between Lyft and navigation. It still isn't clear to me when you need to switch between navigation (Waze) and the Lyft app. I took a Lyft yesterday as a passenger and the driver said you start by clicking the nav button (arrow) and without leaving Waze the box should come up when I get to the passengers pick up location, but then I need to with back to Lyft to do the drop-off procedure. Sound correct?

I'm going to spend some time today driving and hopefully it will go better. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Mark Schwartz said:


> I'm also a new driver and my first day didn't go well. I ended up on my first two rides getting directions from the passengers. Luckily they were understanding of my first day.
> 
> None of the tutorials mention switching between Lyft and navigation. It still isn't clear to me when you need to switch between navigation (Waze) and the Lyft app. I took a Lyft yesterday as a passenger and the driver said you start by clicking the nav button (arrow) and without leaving Waze the box should come up when I get to the passengers pick up location, but then I need to with back to Lyft to do the drop-off procedure. Sound correct?
> 
> I'm going to spend some time today driving and hopefully it will go better. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


There are buttons in Lyft settings that allow you to automate start of navigation app and navigation app closure at end (...imho, DON'T use them)

Lyft app will usually correctly show you which side of the street customers are on and make it much easier to pinpoint the correct building

Lyft in-app navigation option (different from in-app map) won't be well described in any lyft literature for months, it is too new and they are too slow

Waze still needs to be manually killed (twice) after each ride, else it will mess with Lyft app

Google, however, hides a lot of pertinent info.

Imho, waze settings:
- in lyft, auto-start and auto-stop OFF, navigation choice: waze
- waze in stock form without changing settings is HORRIBLE...but it has potential
- in waze, settings are: NIGHT MODE ALWAYS, 2D mode always, North up lock, Speedometer OFF, sound OFF
- switch apps manually, NEVER use waze or gmaps within a target block/residential hood


----------



## Mark Schwartz (Feb 1, 2018)

Hello,
I'm still having a problem with the pick up/drop off buttons not showing up while in navigation. I was a passenger yesterday and I saw it working with my driver. Last night I reinstalled both Lyft Driver and Waze, I hope that helps. If anyone has any additional advice I'd love to hear it! Thank you!


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Mark Schwartz said:


> Hello,
> I'm still having a problem with the pick up/drop off buttons not showing up while in navigation. I was a passenger yesterday and I saw it working with my driver. Last night I reinstalled both Lyft Driver and Waze, I hope that helps. If anyone has any additional advice I'd love to hear it! Thank you!


The pick-up bar will be on the bottom of the Lyft driver app and is only active after a Lyft trip is accepted and you drive to and within a reasonable range of the pick-up location. The driver must first engage the bar that notifies the rider to confirm arrival. When the rider comes to your car, (this is important part) keep your doors locked and have THEM confirm your name before entering the vehicle. Once confirmed you are picking up the correct rider and they have safely entered the vehicle, then the driver engages the "Pick-up [ridername]" bar. This action will prepare the route for the trip. During the trip, the driver will only see their preferred navigation screen. Once the trip is completed, then the screen will flip back to the Lyft driver app and you will end the trip or otherwise close out the ticket only after everyone and everything has exited your vehicle.


----------



## Mark Schwartz (Feb 1, 2018)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> The pick-up bar will be on the bottom of the Lyft driver app and is only active after a Lyft trip is accepted and you drive to and within a reasonable range of the pick-up location. The driver must first engage the bar that notifies the rider to confirm arrival. When the rider comes to your car, (this is important part) keep your doors locked and have THEM confirm your name before entering the vehicle. Once confirmed you are picking up the correct rider and they have safely entered the vehicle, then the driver engages the "Pick-up [ridername]" bar. This action will prepare the route for the trip. During the trip, the driver will only see their preferred navigation screen. Once the trip is completed, then the screen will flip back to the Lyft driver app and you will end the trip or otherwise close out the ticket only after everyone and everything has exited your vehicle.


Thank you! It's not quite working that way for me. When I arrive at the pick up point I need to switch back to the Lyft app (from Waze) and confirm the pickup, then click the nav button and back to Waze. When I arrive at the drop off point I once again have to switch back to Lyft to confirm drop off. I was a passenger recently for Lyft and the driver did not have to keep switching back and forth. The confirmation buttons were showing up while in Waze. I'll be so glad when navigation is integrated in the Lyft app. It will be more convenient, efficient, and safer.


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

Mark Schwartz said:


> Thank you! It's not quite working that way for me. When I arrive at the pick up point I need to switch back to the Lyft app (from Waze) and confirm the pickup, then click the nav button and back to Waze. When I arrive at the drop off point I once again have to switch back to Lyft to confirm drop off. I was a passenger recently for Lyft and the driver did not have to keep switching back and forth. The confirmation buttons were showing up while in Waze. I'll be so glad when navigation is integrated in the Lyft app. It will be more convenient, efficient, and safer.


This is correct. You have to switch back to Lyft to arrive and pickup and drop off. They do have that shortcut Lyft icon on the screen to make it easy to switch back and forth though.


----------

